
Linux in 2020: 27.8M lines of code in the kernel, 1.3M in systemd - mustak_im
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/01/06/linux_2020_278_million_lines_of_code_in_the_kernel_13_million_in_systemd/
======
JdeBP
The Phoronix report that this is rehashing was at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21935186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21935186)
, where it was flagged.

